# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Animales en el Show es ético utilizarlos?

## magochile

Ayer tuve una exitosa presentación en un centro de eventos infantil, hice una rutina de pañuelos, esponjas, coloring book, para luego finalizar con un cambio de ropa en 3 segundos, algo que siempre impacta.

Pero no dejo de pensar en que las rutinas con animales, como aparicion de palomas o conejos le darían un climax muy superior a mi show, la mayoría de los niños esperan ver un conejo o paloma cuando les dicen que verán un mago, sobre todo si es la primera vez.

*Estaré en desventaja con respecto a quienes utilizan animales?*
Es ético utilizarlos, no es una forma de maltrato?, por mi parte me sentiría culpable al hacerlo, pero por otro lado necesito ser competitivo.

*Quisiera la opinión de otros magos, muchas gracias de antemano.*

----------


## Marck

En mi caso he podido ver como son los trucos con animales (aparecer una paloma o un conejo) y podria decir que muchos realmente hacen daño al animal, tengo la magia como hobby/oficio, pero lo que realmente soy es estudiante de veterinario, y ante todo busco la seguridad en esas mascotas. No te aconsejo usar un conejo o una paloma ya que es son algo grandes y al esconderlas pueden causar complicaciones al truco y hacerse daño. Si quieres utilizar animales te aconsejo usar hamsters, ratitas blancas, etc. A los niños les encanta, son pequeños y faciles de ocultar y no se hacen daño si los tratas con cuidado, mi mascota y mejor compañero es una ratita blanca llamada merlin y me ayuda en algunos trucos.
Espero que te haya servido este consejo, un saludo.

----------


## mayico

El daño se lo haces si no sabes cuidarlos y tratarlos, enseñar a estos animales a que no se te escapen, a que vayan contigo cuando los llamas, a estar relajados etc no es tarea fácil, por tanto una vez que se logra eso con tu animal, es LÓGICO que no le quieres hacer daño pues de hacérselo, el animal no confiará en ti y no hará lo que quieres que haga, eso de que sufren... En fin, poco ha tara ajado con animales para dar esa opinión.

Si es mas grande que una rata, el lugar donde estará será más grande, y si es mas pequeño, pues el lugar será más pequeño.

Solo es tratar bien al animal, acomodarle los lugares donde deben estar, estarán hasta un máximo de 10 minutos donde deben estar, en ocasiones no llegan ni a 3 minutos, no lo pasan mal pues tanto las tórtolas como los conejos, viven de natural en nidos y madrigueras... Solo es eso, cuidarlos y mimarlos.

----------


## magochile

Gracias por tu respuesta, habia pensado en un conejo enano de orejas caidas, creo que ningun animal representa mas a un mago que un conejo, pero creo que sufriría.

----------


## Prendes

Si no te sientes bien haciendo magia con animales, no la hagas. 
Es como hacer un juego que a ti no te gusta: el público lo nota, queda mal.

Se puede ser buenísimo sin usar animales.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Hago magia con animales, palomas, conejos y personas (en las grandes ilusiones), creo que nunca les he hecho daño, El priimer conejo se me murio con 5 años y las palomas (tortolas) todas las que han fallecido ha sido con mas de 15, excepto una que me mato un c. de gato. Curiosamente en las grandes ilusiones tampoco se han hecho daño las chicas, claro que no meto en la choca en la caja del conejo, ni añl conejo en la de la paloma, todo tiene sus medidas

----------


## julopgar

Creo que, la magia con animales , enriquece este arte.
 Pero para hacer magia con animales , en primer lugar debes de quererlos y apreciarlos. No se debe de caer en el gran error de comprarse un animal para un espectáculo de magia, debe antes ser tu mascota, conocerlo y tratarlo como se merece, no comprar un capricho para hacer magia y luego no saber, o no querer cuidarlo, y finalmente abandonarlo a su suerte . La magia con animales debe realizarse con dignidad para estos, debes transportarlos cómodamente para ellos,  con agua y comida y espacio suficiente.
 Durante más de 4 años he tenido la suerte de tener una pareja de tórtolas,  Plumitas y Travieso, las mascotas de nuestra casa, mis hijos y yo hemos disfrutado muchísimo con ellas. Han tenido 10 crías que he regalado a compañeros magos. Además en estos años he realizado magia con ellas (con el macho, fundamentalmente ) en cumpleaños y Comuniones de familiares y amigos, apariciones de una caja que yo mismo fabriqué,   apariciones con la cazuela con fuego, incluso este año pasado me atreví en varias ocasiones a realizar la aparición tras sacarme el papel de la boca, ...casi siempre  las realizaba en la última parte del espectáculo,  siendo la estrella para padres y niños.  En todos estos años,  os puedo asegurar que en ningún momento he hecho sufrir a ninguna de las tórtolas como aficionado a la magia,  cuanto más los magos profesionales que viven de ella .  
En el  pasado Mayo, con motivo de la Comunión de una de mis hijas me fabriqué la caja Origami de Palomas y de igual forma, os puedo asegurar que, en ningún momento sufre la tórtola en su interior, tienen un espacio casi el doble de su tamaño, ...
Este pasado mes de Noviembre murieron mis 2 tórtolas junto con su última cría , casi de forma fulminante en 3 días por un virus . Todavía hoy cuando salimos al balcón nos parece escuchar a Travieso arrullando y cortejando a Plumitas,...y los echamos mucho de menos, ...
desde aquí mi homenaje a mis dos tórtolas , Plumitas y Travieso que enriquecieron mi sencilla magia,....GRACIAS

----------


## julopgar

Creo que ha quedado bien clara mi postura, es ético,  en cuanto sea el trato que reciben también ético como animales que son.

----------


## julopgar

Una de mis tortolas, Travieso, y la caja Origami de Palomas que fabriqué

----------


## Iban

Animales en la gastronomía, ¿es ético comérselos?

Pues eso, que menos mojigatería.

;-)

----------


## julopgar

Algo que si se me olvidó comentar ayer, es la aparición del pez tras dibujarlo en un papel (con el FP).  
Juego muy bonito e impactante para los niños,  lo  he realizado alguna ocasión, hace ya tiempo, y si es verdad que el pez sufre,... y es frecuente que mueran al cabo de las horas. 
Al menos yo tuve esa experiencia, y no lo hice más.

----------


## magochile

No pude dejar de emocionarme con la historia de julopgar y sus tortolas Plumitas y Travieso, ahora entiendo que si pienso tener animales en mi show, antes debo pensar en que serán integrantes nuevos en mi familia y darles el tiempo necesario para que se presenten conmigo, eso imagino llevará meses de entrenamiento e inversión de tiempo.
Gracias por sus opiniones, todas son valiosas!

----------


## magochile

Iban entiendo que hay mucha gente que exagera con esto de los derechos de animales y hacen ridiculeces como llevarlos a restaurantes y hoteles de animales, etc.
Pero el que comamos animales no nos autoriza a torturarlos o tratarlos mal, si tuviera que cazar para alimentar a mis hijos, lo haría, pero buscando el menor sufrimiento de la víctima, entendiendo de que así es como funciona la naturaleza.
Me ha quedado un poco mas claro que hay magos que no sienten empatía con los animales, por supuesto que ninguno de quienes han escrito aquí pertenecen a este grupo.
*Como conclusión:*
El utilizar palomas y conejos, a mi parecer, generalmente no genera sufrimiento para el animal, ya que quien lo hace, previamente ha invertido mucho tiempo, paciencia y afecto para que la mascota no le tema.
Distinto debe ser con peces, ahí esta claro que deben sufrir.

----------


## pableton

Creo que es un debate muy pertinente. El mundo cambia y también nuestra conciencia. Soy carnívoro, pero creo que algún día seremos capaz de dejar a los animales fuera de la magia y también de la gastronomía. Incluyendo percebes y hormigas fritas.

Fdo: Mojigato Jones

----------


## Iban

> Creo que es un debate muy pertinente. El mundo cambia y también nuestra conciencia. Soy carnívoro, pero creo que algún día seremos capaz de dejar a los animales fuera de la magia y también de la gastronomía. Incluyendo percebes y hormigas fritas.
> 
> Fdo: Mojigato Jones


¿Y lechugas y garbanzos, también?  ;-)

----------


## magochile

No descarto usar una lechuga saliendo de un sombrero, como Gag en alguna presentación, aludiendo a que me da pena usar un conejo, jeje

----------


## julopgar

En esta vida no todo es blanco , ni todo es negro... a veces tiene mejor visión  de la vida el que en ella ve todos los colores.
La virtud está en usar el sentido común,  también en la magia , en este caso con animales.

----------


## pableton

> ¿Y lechugas y garbanzos, también?  ;-)


depende, si es una lechuga que ha vivido en libertad y los garbanzos han gozado de luz natural podríamos hacer una excepción. Si no, de ninguna manera

----------


## pableton

> ¿Y lechugas y garbanzos, también?  ;-)


depende, si es una lechuga que ha vivido en libertad y los garbanzos han gozado de luz natural podríamos hacer una excepción. Si no, de ninguna manera

----------


## mastema

Si me permitís doy mi opinión. 
El "os puedo asegurar que el animal no sufre" y por eso es ético, no es argumento válido, no se puede contrastar, más allá del sufrimiento físico, está el estrés del animal.
Nos comemos animales, pero las legislaciones han avanzado para el sacrificio sea lo menos traumático.
En investigación animal también. Lo que quiero decir es que tarde o temprano alguien tendrá que ponerse a revisar este asunto.
Ya se ha hecho en circos y zoológicos.

Habría que evitar este tipo de cosas: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td2mA952F-Q

----------


## magochile

mastema tu punto de vista es totalmente cierto, ya se hizo con circos y zoológicos, y tarde o temprano alguna entidad pro defensa de los animales podría iniciar una campaña para evitar el uso de los mismos en la magia, en la pélicula "El Gran Truco" se ve como las antiguas jaulas de magos mataban una tórtola en cada show.
Aún asi quisiera tener un conejo en mi show aunque sea solo para que salga del sombrero.

----------


## magochile

mastema tu punto de vista es totalmente cierto, ya se hizo con circos y zoológicos, y tarde o temprano alguna entidad pro defensa de los animales podría iniciar una campaña para evitar el uso de los mismos en la magia, en la pélicula "El Gran Truco" se ve como las antiguas jaulas de magos mataban una tórtola en cada show.
Aún asi quisiera tener un conejo en mi show aunque sea solo para que salga del sombrero.

----------


## Marvel

Lo más importante es que no pasen cosas como esta. Eso si que es de ser irresponsable:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td2mA952F-Q

----------


## MagDani

Yo tengo dos tórtolas, a las que tengo en casa como mascotas, las cuido y quiero, jamas les haría daño ni las sometería a algo que pudiera dañarlas, si no se bien hacer algo o tengo dudas simplemente no lo hago, estudio, pregunto me informo, aprendo y entonces lo hago.
Y si que son el clímax del espectáculo, creo que en magia infantil nada supera a la aparición y desaparición de animales.

----------


## Exactra

> Ayer tuve una exitosa presentación en un centro de eventos infantil, hice una rutina de pañuelos, esponjas, coloring book, para luego finalizar con un cambio de ropa en 3 segundos, algo que siempre impacta.
> 
> Pero no dejo de pensar en que las rutinas con animales, como aparicion de palomas o conejos le darían un climax muy superior a mi show, la mayoría de los niños esperan ver un conejo o paloma cuando les dicen que verán un mago, sobre todo si es la primera vez.
> 
> Estaré en desventaja con respecto a quienes utilizan animales?
> Es ético utilizarlos, no es una forma de maltrato?, por mi parte me sentiría culpable al hacerlo, pero por otro lado necesito ser competitivo.
> 
> Quisiera la opinión de otros magos, muchas gracias de antemano.


Por mi parte no los utilizaría, pero bueno es una decisión complicada y muy delicada, sobre todo dependiendo de tus trucos y animales que elijas.
Igual si los niños esperan eso, pues lo mejor es sorprenderlos para mi.
Suerte con tu show!

----------

